# LG HW300T Projector with dead HDMI Port



## iKokomo (Jun 3, 2016)

I have used my LG HW300T Projector for years and it has worked fine. However, about two months ago the HDMI port refuses to work. The VGA port does work

The projector itself powers on and the projected image is fine, the built-in "smart" functions work as they should, the built-in USB port still powers items, however whenever I plug things into the HDMI
port, I get the "no source found" blue screen.

I have not moved this projector for about a year and it worked perfectly until a few months ago. 

Is there a way to reset the projector? Is this a known issue that can be fixed? Or is it dead?


----------



## VirgilStemple (Jan 9, 2020)

Hopefully someone will chime in with a reset procedure but sometimes they do die. I hooked cheap HDMI switcher to my Samsung television and fried the input.


----------

